# Temperaturas médias da zona de Lisboa



## netfish (13 Set 2007 às 00:23)

Boa noite, estou um pouco perdido! 

Ando a procura das temperaturas médias relativas diárias (máxima e mínima) da zona de lisboa referentes aos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, para um trabalho da faculdade.

Na pesquisa pela net encontrei o vosso site, ainda tive a ler mensagens no forum, vi determinados links, mas não achei o queria..

Alguem podia me ajudar se possível?

Obrigado pela atenção

Rúben


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2007 às 00:33)

Boas. No site do Instituto de Meteorologia tens os dados climatológicos para a estação Lisboa/Geofisico no período 1961-1990:

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ac_61_90_Lisboa.pdf

Mas eu tenho aqui um livro antigo do IM sobre o clima da região de Lisboa, e tem dados mais detalhados de mais estações de Lisboa e região. Amanhã meto aqui uns scans.


----------



## netfish (14 Set 2007 às 00:22)

Boa noite 

antes de mais agradecer tua ajuda, mas esqueci de especificar que eram as temperaturas deste ano que preciso.

Desculpa o trabalho! 

Ruben Rocha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2007 às 02:14)

netfish disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> antes de mais agradecer tua ajuda, mas esqueci de especificar que eram as temperaturas deste ano que preciso.
> 
> ...



Olá ! 
Também queres dados de estações amadoras da região de Lisboa, ou só dados oficiais ?


----------



## netfish (14 Set 2007 às 15:07)

Olá 

interessava me mesmo os dados oficiais, se possível.

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2007 às 22:26)

netfish disse:


> Olá
> 
> interessava me mesmo os dados oficiais, se possível.
> 
> Obrigado



Nesse caso, penso que o Fil tem o que procuras...desculpa não ter o que procuras, no máximo podia dar-te os dados da minha estação, mas não são oficiais e só tenho os dados de Agosto... 

Ainda assim, estarei aqui para o que precisares, se te puder ajudar !


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2007 às 22:30)

Boas. Se bem entendi, queres as máximas e mínimas diárias durante os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto? Se é isso, o melhor que te posso dar são os valores enviados pelas estações automática (SYNOPS). Estes dados não têm a validação final do IM, para obteres os valores finais creio que só pagando por eles.

Estação Lisboa/Gago Coutinho

Data: Tmáxima / Tmínima

20070601:	24,0 /	13,0
20070602:	30,3 /	16,0
20070603:	26,1 /	16,7
20070604:	31,0 /	16,2
20070605:	31,1 /	18,0
20070606:	25,3 /	15,0
20070607:	24,2 /	13,7
20070608:	24,2 /	16,0
20070609:	23,3 /	16,0
20070610:	21,9 /	16,8
20070611:	22,7 /	15,0
20070612:	23,2 /	15,2
20070613:	22,2 /	14,6
20070614:	21,6 /	17,6
20070615:	22,8 /	16,3
20070616:	20,2 /	17,2
20070617:	21,7 /	17,5
20070618:	22,7 /	17,0
20070619:	21,6 /	16,0
20070620:	22,2 /	14,6
20070621:	22,6 /	14,8
20070622:	23,5 /	14,2
20070623:	26,5 /	14,7
20070624:	23,1 /	15,7
20070625:	23,2 /	15,5
20070626:	23,3 /	15,1
20070627:	25,0 /	15,0
20070628:	23,8 /	14,7
20070629:	25,7 /	14,2
20070630:	25,2 /	15,7

20070701:	24,4 /	16,7
20070702:	25,0 /	17,6
20070703:	22,8 /	17,2
20070704:	26,7 /	17,3
20070705:	33,6 /	17,1
20070706:	33,8 /	19,2
20070707:	27,2 /	17,6
20070708:	26,7 /	16,6
20070709:	24,7 /	15,2
20070710:	30,0 /	16,0
20070711:	31,6 /	17,8
20070712:	33,3 /	18,3
20070713:	31,0 /	16,7
20070714:	30,2 /	16,6
20070715:	23,5 /	18,2
20070716:	24,6 /	17,7
20070717:	25,6 /	15,6
20070718:	24,8 /	15,7
20070719:	24,0 /	15,7
20070720:	24,3 /	15,5
20070721:	23,7 /	15,3
20070722:	25,5 /	15,2
20070723:	25,0 /	17,6
20070724:	26,8 /	16,0
20070725:	28,2 /	16,3
20070726:	29,2 /	17,0
20070727:	30,5 /	16,7
20070728:	36,5 /	18,6
20070729:	40,2 /	21,6
20070730:	40,6 /	23,3
20070731:	29,2 /	17,1

20070801:	27,3 /	18,7
20070802:	30,7 /	18,0
20070803:	36,1 /	19,7
20070804:	34,6 /	20,8
20070805:	25,8 /	19,8
20070806:	23,5 /	17,2
20070807:	26,2 /	15,3
20070808:	33,1 /	16,2
20070809:	34,1 /	20,3
20070810:	29,2 /	17,2
20070811:	26,6 /	16,3
20070812:	24,8 /	17,0
20070813:	25,3 /	16,7
20070814:	27,8 /	15,7
20070815:	26,5 /	18,2
20070816:	24,3 /	16,0
20070817:	29,2 /	17,0
20070818:	25,7 /	16,0
20070819:	24,2 /	16,2
20070820:	27,5 /	16,3
20070821:	24,6 /	15,7
20070822:	28,7 /	15,7
20070823:	31,6 /	18,2
20070824:	32,6 /	21,2
20070825:	25,7 /	19,0
20070826:	30,0 /	16,7
20070827:	29,7 /	18,3
20070828:	26,0 /	16,0
20070829:	26,0 /	18,6
20070830:	29,0 /	16,8
20070831:	32,1 /	21,6


----------



## netfish (14 Set 2007 às 22:46)

Boas, 

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda, essas temperaturas já servem para o que quero!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Set 2007 às 14:01)

Fil disse:


> Mas eu tenho aqui um livro antigo do IM sobre o clima da região de Lisboa, e tem dados mais detalhados de mais estações de Lisboa e região. Amanhã meto aqui uns scans.



Fico a aguardar pelos scans. Interessa-me particularmente da Margem Sul 

Tks


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:50)

Com algum atraso, aqui estão algumas médias e extremos absolutos da região de Lisboa:

Temperatura média do ar





Temperatura média das máximas e das mínimas





Máximas e mínimas absolutas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 21:36)

A estação de Sacavém é a mais próxima de mim, certamente.
Sei que a do Aeroporto da Portela fica a* 4,5 km*. 
A de Sacavém deverá ficar a cerca de *2 km*, o que se reflecte nos valores: muito parecidos com os meus.
Repare-se nos extremos, tanto nos de Inverno como nos de Verão.
Efeito da maior proximidade do Vale do Tejo.


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 22:06)

Espantosa a amenidade de algumas estações ( mínimos absolutos).
Outras têm maior contraste, fazendo lembrar o leste do Mediterrâneo.
45,3 para Santarém e Rio Maior!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 22:12)

belem disse:


> Espantosa a amenidade de algumas estações ( mínimos absolutos).
> Outras têm maior contraste, fazendo lembrar o leste do Mediterrâneo.
> 45,3 para Santarém e Rio Maior!



Já discuti acerca da estação de Rio Maior com o *Fil* há uns tempos e parece que estamos de acordo que esse valor nos parece demasiado elevado, visto que Rio Maior é um sitio muito ventoso, elevado e fresco e isso seria muito estranho, ainda por cima para o período de referência em causa, que não é de grandes records em termos de máximas absolutas.
Na temperatura de Santarém já acredito.
A freguesia mais próxima de mim registou *-2,5 ºC* e* 42,5 ºC* de extremos durante esse período de referência, o que enaltece os valores da minha assinatura.
Não nos esqueçamos que depois disso já foi batido o record de temperatura mínima e máxima aqui pela região ! 

De qualquer forma, estes registos são uma preciosidade !


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 22:23)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já discuti acerca da estação de Rio Maior com o *Fil* há uns tempos e parece que estamos de acordo que esse valor nos parece demasiado elevado, visto que Rio Maior é um sitio muito ventoso, elevado e fresco e isso seria muito estranho, ainda por cima para o período de referência em causa, que não é de grandes records em termos de máximas absolutas.
> Na temperatura de Santarém já acredito.
> A freguesia mais próxima de mim registou *-2,5 ºC* e* 42,5 ºC* de extremos durante esse período de referência, o que enaltece os valores da minha assinatura.
> Não nos esqueçamos que depois disso já foi batido o record de temperatura mínima e máxima aqui pela região !
> ...



Pois é, não sei...  Setúbal por exemplo é junto ao mar e chegou aos 45...Às vezes em dias de calmaria, locais inesperados atingem bons valores.
Mas de resto não me posso pronunciar. 
Estamos a falar de cidades que em termos nacionais, não são nada de especial em termos de calor estival, mas de qualquer forma, 45 é um bom valor, fazendo antever, o enorme potencial de outros locais mais quentes.
Esse recorde de Moscavide foi medido por ti ou por uma estação local?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2007 às 22:30)

belem disse:


> Pois é, não sei...  Setúbal por exemplo é junto ao mar e chegou aos 45...Às vezes em dias de calmaria, locais inesperados atingem bons valores.
> Mas de resto não me posso pronunciar.
> Estamos a falar de cidades que em termos nacionais, não são nada de especial em termos de calor estival, mas de qualquer forma, 45 é um bom valor, fazendo antever, o enorme potencial de outros locais mais quentes.
> Esse recorde de Moscavide foi medido por ti ou por uma estação local?



Aqui não há nenhuma estação oficial, este valor foi recolhido por mim naquele record absoluto de 2003, naquela vaga de calor enorme.
Lisboa chegou aos *43 ºC* em Gago Coutinho nesse dia.
As RUEMA devem ter registado valores bem acima destes *43 ºC*, talvez iguais ou até maiores do que o meu record.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

Fil disse:


> Com algum atraso, aqui estão algumas médias e extremos absolutos da região de Lisboa:
> 
> Temperatura média do ar
> 
> ...



De que periodo é isso ??


----------



## Fil (26 Jul 2008 às 22:41)

É para o período 1941-1970.


----------

